# what's a good software for estimate and bid proposals?



## steve916

I'm trying to find the best software to estimate and bid propasols?


----------



## Damon T

What have you tried so far?


----------



## steve916

I been using the free benjamin moore estimate.


----------



## Danahy

What platform would you prefer to use?

PC
Tablet
- iPad or Android
Smart phone

Do you want to do estimates onsite or at home?


----------



## MikeCalifornia

I like pen and paper myself. I have some sq/ft figures that I use for interior and exterior. I would like to try the Brads Estimating app if I ever got an ipad, too bad you can't use it on a mac?


----------



## steve916

Danahy said:


> What platform would you prefer to use?
> 
> PC
> Tablet
> - iPad or Android
> Smart phone
> 
> Do you want to do estimates onsite or at home?


For now I would want it on pc and do it at home. I been reading about the quick painting proposal and propeller estimate. Has anyone used those before


----------



## Danahy

steve916 said:


> For now I would want it on pc and do it at home. I been reading about the quick painting proposal and propeller estimate. Has anyone used those before


Never heard of those. Perhaps someone else has though. 
After leaving quickbooks pro I went for Invoice2go enterprise edition.


----------



## RCP

Propeller is no more, I reviewed a few here. Pat (a member here) has a good one as well, hopefully he'll chime in. Danahy asked some good questions, I don't think there is a "best" overall, it depends on your needs and process.


----------



## daArch

This may not be in your wheel house, but I found that my estimating needs were so unique that I had to build my own with an excel spread sheet. 

There's a lot of formulas and cell references necessary, but if you have the basic knowledge and motivation, you can build something "light" and efficient.

I found the problem with commercial; estimating software is that they try to be all things to all people, which make them bloated and complicated.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

RCP said:


> Propeller is no more, I reviewed a few here. Pat (a member here) has a good one as well, hopefully he'll chime in. Danahy asked some good questions, I don't think there is a "best" overall, it depends on your needs and process.


I know of and have a few but I would check out Pats as well.


----------



## PatsPainting

Chris is right, there is no such thing as in "Best". It all depends on you and what feels right. Steveqpp is also a member here. The owner of QucikPaintingProposal. From what I hear he has a great one. 

I'm pretty sure they all come with a trial version where you can check them out before you decide. That's what I would do if I were you. 

If you have it in you and want to give it a shot, Like Bill said, write one for yourself using excel. There a millions of examples out there on how to do things. The best thing is it will fit your needs the best because you built it.

Pat


----------



## Damon T

For PC you can also check out CPR Soft paint estimator. I think Brat Apps used this as a template when building theirs. As with Brat I find this great for basic interiors but not so great for exterior repaints.


----------



## PressurePros

daArch said:


> This may not be in your wheel house, but I found that my estimating needs were so unique that I had to build my own with an excel spread sheet.
> 
> There's a lot of formulas and cell references necessary, but if you have the basic knowledge and motivation, you can build something "light" and efficient.
> 
> I found the problem with commercial; estimating software is that they try to be all things to all people, which make them bloated and complicated.


:thumbup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

has anyone tried Estimate Works by DevWave ?


----------



## PatsPainting

Repaint Florida said:


> has anyone tried Estimate Works by DevWave ?



I think Nick uses that one or has and likes it.

Pat


----------



## Steveqpp

Steve
Great advice here. Everybody's needs are a little different. Try them all find the one that works best for you. What ever you do DO something! You need a system of some kind to build your business with.


----------



## Rich Littlefield

steve916 said:


> I'm trying to find the best software to estimate and bid propasols?


Steve, my spreadsheet is really only for exteriors, and is focused on staining and log home restoration, but it might give you a few ideas if you're writing your own. 

In my opinion, the most valuable thing you can do is create a list of work items that you should check off, because as you know, it's easy to miss something on a job walkthrough. 

I think putting my estimating spreadsheet out there might raise more questions than answers, but that's a good thing here, right? I"ll attach it here, and then make another thread and do a walkthrough on it for the new guys.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Repaint Florida said:


> has anyone tried Estimate Works by DevWave ?


Yes I have it actually consulted on few years back...gave away all my great ideas for free..


----------



## Repaint Florida

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Yes I have it actually consulted on few years back...gave away all my great ideas for free..


 so can you tell me anything about it? good - bad - worth the money?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Repaint Florida said:


> so can you tell me anything about it? good - bad - worth the money?


Yes I can its worth the money . It's a all in one software like Pats so you can generate proposals , work orders, job costing, hourly rates etc. You can add your material and production rates very easy and changing them is simple. It also has built in estimate templates for repaints , new construction where you can edit them very easy with your own rates. The proposal can show prices per room or just the total of all the work. As it uses MS word it's very simple to find estimates , work orders etc. 

I have reviewed and use several estimating programs it's all in what your looking for. Some are like having both an estimating tool and a CRM in one. Others are more simple and pretty much just a excel spreadsheet ( which is just fine) . One big thing to keep in mind is the support that comes with the software, some of the bigger ones might give a free hour then charge for any additional support. Others want a monthly fee to use there software like PEP which I also used and demoed One step Estimating is another one which charges monthly . Sorry if I went off to awnser your question yes it's a very good program like Damon has also said and others its all in what your looking for. I'm not very good at writing or grammar if you want more info or feedback fell free to call me or email me. Is that a new logo in your avatar ?


----------



## Repaint Florida

Thanks Nick .... yes new logo for 2014


----------



## Luke S.

Repaint Florida said:


> has anyone tried Estimate Works by DevWave ?


We have, I thought it was terrible.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Luke S. said:


> We have, I thought it was terrible.


care to tell us why? what do you use now?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Repaint Florida said:


> care to tell us why? what do you use now?


Be interested to hear why as well...


----------



## Luke S.

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Be interested to hear why as well...


We had it a while ago, so I'm sure they updated many times since then, but I found it really unusable. I can't remember exactly why, some weird stuff like production rates based on the "covering" or coating as opposed to the substrate. When asking questions, the otherwise friendly lady had no idea what production rate estimating or anything else was. We haven't found anything we really like still.


----------



## steve916

Thanks for the tips


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Luke S. said:


> We had it a while ago, so I'm sure they updated many times since then, but I found it really unusable. I can't remember exactly why, some weird stuff like production rates based on the "covering" or coating as opposed to the substrate. When asking questions, the otherwise friendly lady had no idea what production rate estimating or anything else was. We haven't found anything we really like still.


Hmmm don't you put in your production rates why would you use there's? As for support ? Must have been when they first started but its a great software program . I'm not sure what your looking for but there's several very good ones out now. Form simple excel spread sheet ones to complete packages offering CRM , proposals . Work orders etc. they all have demos.


----------



## tjdrake

*Estimate Works by DevWave*



Repaint Florida said:


> has anyone tried Estimate Works by DevWave ?


We've been using Estimating Works Paint Pro for three years. It's an excellent program. In most situations we already know our numbers based on our business model. However, it's just good to cross reference and print out all your details in mins. An average estimate takes 10-15 mins to complete and email. 

You will need to determine your own cost numbers and that will take a little time. I have found that it's pretty easy to use and customize to your own needs. You can customize all of their templates to look and function better for your own needs. However, it's not the "best". When someone makes that product it will sell well . The only company that has that is C pro.


----------



## MDHpainting

I am a licensed painting contractor here in Michigan where I operate my painting business(mdhpainting.com). Recently, I took the CRM software I use internally and turned it into a business of its own. You can check it out here: software for painters


----------



## paintguy48

*Estimating Tool*

Happen to come across your post and didn't know if you've found a tool that works for you.
I'm currently using a web based website called Plantangible and using my tablet for my estimates.
A friend of mine turned me on to it and he's estimating the same way. It saves everything you enter and auto populates.
The company told me they first where looking at landscape contractors, but were finding that other contractors from other trades were interested as well. I guess they are in the process of re-doing the front of their site to include these other trades. 
They charge by the month and I can access it anywhere I get a internet connection. It really saves me time.
Here's there link, www.plantangible.com 

Hope this helps you and others,


----------



## yobcdarryl

*Softwares*

I don't think estimate software can price anyone's work as there is too many variables but may give a guide line. I bid more on time and materials and what is the going price in our market. I am always higher cause I gave myself away for to many years. They say you get what you pay for.
I do use excel spreadsheets that I use to measure an exterior that multiplies x2 or x3 with my prices per square foot. I dump Quickbooks and have gone total mobile using Invoice2go which works on all my devices. Set up products with a description one time. I hand the phone to my clients to add personal information. I click products with rate I charge. I can do a quote and email from my phone in less than 5 minutes. Estimate with a couple clicks turns into invoice. Email or print Check is in the mail.


----------



## Stretch67

I'm currently eyeballing PlanSwift by Evergreen Technology. I know this thread is aging but.... anybody use that?

We been using the same homemade excel spreadsheet for decades, but its starting to show its age. Starting to think about finding something else to improve estimate speed and accuracy.


----------



## bodean614

I use planswift It's a great program and greatly increases speed.


----------



## Hines Painting

Is planswift just for new construction? Or can it be used for repaints?

Probably not going to drop a grand on it, and just looked at the website without really reading anything....Just curious mostly.


----------



## bodean614

No it can be used for repaints to. Lease it for 70 month. Once you use it you will hate doing take offs by hand. Watch some videos and get the 14 day free trial.


----------



## Bender

bodean614 said:


> No it can be used for repaints to. Lease it for 70 month. Once you use it you will hate doing take offs by hand. Watch some videos and get the 14 day free trial.


Almost called you a few weeks ago for a job over my head.


----------



## Hog

I just purchased Planswift9 yesterday after using the trial version. Mainly I wanted it for doing takeoffs on digital blueprints, as I get quite a few sent to me now. I don't have to pay to have each printed. It works well for that.
I also purchased the Painting starter pack that you can load with production rates and materials. Looks like a learning curve, but they include 3 hours of one to one classes online where they help set you up. 
You could use it for repaints too after putting in production rates. It prints a proposal, breakdown sheet too.
I used to use EagleBid from Evergreen way back when, Im talking windows3.1, and dos. Quickbid too, those were great programs but Operating System changes left them in the dust.
I loaded Paintbrat on my iPad, and that works pretty well for $10, 
Ill keep you posted, I did manage to bid three commercial jobs yesterday using Planswift, starting on a large one today.


----------



## paintguy48

I wanted to give you guys a update on plantangible.com. Been using it since May for my estimating and it's really help me with time savings. Not staying up late anymore working on quotes. Able to enter everything on my tablet to edit later or change to a PDF through Google and email right then to my potential customer. Got a project 2 weeks ago worth 15K and the customer said I had my quote to the that same evening, which only took an hour an a half to do. They've got a 30 day free trail. Recommended! Here's there link again, www.plantangible.com


----------



## allamerican

This company provide extensive services in the field of business telephone systems, voip solutions, phone system services, voice cabling, data cabling, etc.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Hog said:


> I just purchased Planswift9 yesterday after using the trial version. Mainly I wanted it for doing takeoffs on digital blueprints, as I get quite a few sent to me now. I don't have to pay to have each printed. It works well for that.
> I also purchased the Painting starter pack that you can load with production rates and materials. Looks like a learning curve, but they include 3 hours of one to one classes online where they help set you up.
> You could use it for repaints too after putting in production rates. It prints a proposal, breakdown sheet too.
> I used to use EagleBid from Evergreen way back when, Im talking windows3.1, and dos. Quickbid too, those were great programs but Operating System changes left them in the dust.
> I loaded Paintbrat on my iPad, and that works pretty well for $10,
> Ill keep you posted, I did manage to bid three commercial jobs yesterday using Planswift, starting on a large one today.


Good old Eagle Bid:thumbsup: labor calc was a great little program as well.


----------



## tjdrake

I have a questions for those with experience with the PaintBrat estimating app. I'm interested in knowing how well the app works? If there is any customization at all? Can you add items/ custom fields, change rates & materials cost with easy? Make a specific project template?

I'm happy with the program we use, but I'd like to save time and streamline our res repaint estimating process! This isn't a matter of buying the app, I would need to buy an iPad too. The expense is not an issue. Saving time is my goal!

Your thoughts and input are very much appreciated.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

tjdrake said:


> I have a questions for those with experience with the PaintBrat estimating app. I'm interested in knowing how well the app works? If there is any customization at all? Can you add items/ custom fields, change rates & materials cost with easy? Make a specific project template?
> 
> I'm happy with the program we use, but I'd like to save time and streamline our res repaint estimating process! This isn't a matter of buying the app, I would need to buy an iPad too. The expense is not an issue. Saving time is my goal!
> 
> Your thoughts and input are very much appreciated.


I use to use Bratt app for that reason quick and easy . Since the updates it's not the same for me plus lost a bunch of my old estimates. Updates are not always a good thing. Anyway it's only 10 bucks or so well well worth it. Yes you can customize but watch out when adding material rates .


----------



## DunriteNJ

are most of these programs you guys speak of online applications which require monthly licensing fees?


----------



## BPC

First post long time lurker. I have looked at several softwares on here and currently use quickbooks and act. I am wondering what happened to quick painting proposal they say it is broken and not being fixed. Anyone know why. Thank in advance really enjoy the site:thumbup:


----------



## Damon T

Don't know about that one but the Brat Apps paint estimator has a lot of flexibility for custom stuff in the new version. Can still be buggy and crash every now and then, but it does save after every entry, so usually not a big deal. Only a one time fee so really not a big deal.


----------



## BPC

When is brat app ever going to come up with one for pc or android tablet?:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T

BPC said:


> When is brat app ever going to come up with one for pc or android tablet?:thumbsup:



You think it's buggy now, wait until the PC version!


----------



## two fingers

I use quick books. Works great for me, anywhere. In the office or in the field


----------



## Danahy

I'm using Qb online for use on my iPad / phone and PC. It's ok I suppose. $10 / month fee, but don't find it any better or worse then invoice2go. Using my iPad in the field for the last 3 yrs is becoming cumbersome. Every day I bring it out it becomes just another expensive toy I need to babysit, locking it up, hiding it in the truck, covering it up from overspray or dust, hoping not to forget it onsite. 
Honestly I miss my physical notebook. I could do a whole house estimate that's a paragraph long with all types of codes and scratches that only I can read. Then type it up later on my laptop from home in my pyjamas and a cup of coffee. I miss quick books pro also, the desktop version. I used to make all kinds of worksheets / templates that were essentially just modified invoices that I would generate in seconds. Qbo lacks heavily in the modification and customization department. Reports are limited and entering in expenses is more of a chore then it used to be. 
I love my iPad for a lot of reasons and I remember using work as an excuse to justify picking up yet another new model. I needed the iPad Air 2, even though my iPad Air was still in perfect shape. Same as the 4th gen before that, the iPad 2 before that. 

My favourite if I had to choose one for a program has got to be just a good ole excel worksheet. Full of formulas and customized to do exactly what I need it to do. 

Speaking of excel I'm curious how the surface pro users are making out? Straightlines?


----------



## BPC

I don't use brat just heard several good things. I use quick books and act.


----------



## Damon T

I have a LifeProof case for my iPad. While it doesn't protect against theft I can do bids in the rain and not worry. Bump resistant too. Not too bulky.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Damon T said:


> I have a LifeProof case for my iPad. While it doesn't protect against theft I can do bids in the rain and not worry. Bump resistant too. Not too bulky.


I use a used napkin from a fast food joint, or a coffee cup sleeve from Tim Hortons.


----------



## paintguy48

Hey Guys, 
I'm still using Plantangible for my estimating and recommend it highly. It is costing me 60.00 per month, but I get to customize it the way I want. It pays for itself every time with the amount of time I'm saving in the field. Didn't know if any of you are also using it or have checked it out? If so, how are you liking it and is it saving you time?

Thanks,

Work Hard, Grow Strong


----------



## whammer

No mention of Pep? Anyone else try it? I have didn't like it much. But the ebid is great as is the appearance of the proposals. Just not as userfriendly as I would like. The free trial seems to lack functionality. Not sure if its just me, or perhaps they're just trying to encourage the purchase of their product.

The offer expensive tutorials on how to actually use their software. Gotta wonder about that...


----------



## BPC

I would recommend pep cloud they have made several improvments.


----------



## yobcdarryl

*Can' live without it.*

Simple app that helps me create estimates and invoices is www.invoice2go.com
I can use it on my phone, tablet and computer. Computer it is slower than my android devices. You do have to create each product like quick books. I can give an estimate in minutes while at a clients house. I upgraded and the coust is about 100.00 a year. Customer service is good too. Free trail worked a long time until i got up t quota of usage.


----------



## Damon T

journeymanPainter said:


> I use a used napkin from a fast food joint, or a coffee cup sleeve from Tim Hortons.



I'm working my way up to those. Baby steps.


----------



## JobFLEX

Do you guys have a list of your favorite software?


----------



## 2PaintersTFD

I've tried many software and came across the 247PRO Estimator earlier this year. It really helped out my small painting business. I'm actually new to the forums to see what you guys are using here. Nobody mentioned 247PRO so I'd like to share my input. The software has templates with detailed information and it guides you through a simple process. Pricing is included but don't expect a automated pricing based on zip code. I always change my pricing depending on a project and also the software calculates based on area size. Also you save the templates if you make any modifications for future use and you can also create one from scratch. For a good monthly price, it really helps my small business.

Has anyone tried 247PRO Estimator? Any thoughts? What do you use?


----------



## papernpaste

*online site*

There's an online estimating site that did some serious homework before supplying numerous estimating pages on almost any kind of estimating: rough plumbing, carpentry, drywall, masonry, painting and wallpapering, just to mention a few. I use it when I am not sure about how to estimate certain kinds of jobs. You plug in your square footage or linear footage and your zip code and it spits out a low and a high figure for the work, plus estimates material and paint costs. Let me know what your opinion is. Here is the site http://homewyse.com/
Almost forgot to mention: It's free.


----------



## 2PaintersTFD

Homewyse looks great, but it doesn't let you print out an estimate and it's full of ads. Did I miss a step where I could print out an estimate? It could be useful to work side-by-side with another program just to get some figures based on zip code.


----------



## PremiumCoatings

Does anyone have suggestions on Estimating software for Structural Steel applications? I would be painting mostly beams, angles, steel plate, etc..... surface area is a lot harder to figure out... newbie here


----------



## lilpaintchic

I find "Joist" to be pretty good for what we have going on. Simple, I can build it whatever way I want. Works great on my phone or laptop. And it's free.


----------



## woodcoyote

So I'm assuming most people are using quikbooks in some form or fashion? Posts here are a bit old now.


----------



## BPC

I use pep and it serves most needs once its setup


----------



## markspaintingtampa

steve916 said:


> I'm trying to find the best software to estimate and bid propasols?


I use leveler.com. The look of the proposals are great.


----------



## CApainter

I use National's "Extreme"


----------



## Bookkeeper4Painters

Quickbooks Online can be used for estimates as a few have mentioned on this thread. The cool thing about QBO is that you can access on a mobile device and the estimate will integrate with your bookkeeping software. Plus, you can customize QBO's "product/services" line to fit how your estimate and markup your bids.
I have made a couple of videos on how to setup a painting business in QBO (



) and how to do an estimate using QBO (



).


----------



## PeterRuchti

It seems like there are a lot of opinions here and the estimate software is VERY different than it was just a few years ago.

I'm going to compile a list and do a comparison with reviews. Would you mind completing a quick 4-question survey? https://goo.gl/forms/jKpVJoZwSp2b49L03

I can be anonymous or feel free to leave your name/email if you'd like me to follow up afterwards.


----------



## Paintersenterprise

Use Jobber. Great program for those that want to be able to access your clients info, quotes, invoices and everything for your clients in one spot on any device. Keeps great management of what people owe you and allows you to custom make your invoices and quotes. 
We were lucky to be the beta company that the whole program was based around around 6-7 years ago. Great people and they now have such a strong backing to them.

getjobber.com


----------



## paintingnoco

steve916 said:


> I'm trying to find the best software to estimate and bid propasols?


I've been using Quotient for a few years. Quoting Software | Cost Estimates | Quotient
It's my go-to estimating software because I can templatize what I do a lot of (like two-story exteriors), I can add photos, and it integrates with Quickbooks. My main reason for getting it was the "click to accept" button at the bottom. Once my estimate is accepted, it automatically generates an invoice in Quickbooks for me to take a down payment or bill them later. I was tired of asking people to print, sign, and scan back their signed estimates. My experience is to reduce as much friction as possible in the estimating process and I've had positive feedback from hundreds of customers using Quotient. It's $25/month and it saves me hours of work a week.


----------



## Velazquez

Hi there.

I have a small painting company. I've used a lot of apps for invoicing, including quickbooks, wave, xero, etc. However, I came to conclusion that saldoinvoice is the best one in terms of simplicity and convenience. It has numerous templates and it gives you a possibility to synchronize all your invoices online.


----------

